# GoughNuts



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Has anybody tried these things out? I personally don't think i could get Tobi interested in one he just doesn't chew on things that are rubber for the most part... and the kong only if it has good stuff in it... nevertheless this company is pretty awesome :smile:
GoughNuts Dog Chew Toy

The fact that no matter what if there is even a pin head sized piece of red showing they want it sent back and will replace it really cough me off guard, I love that they value the animal more than their pockets.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

They look interesting. I do the kong stuff for my labs though! I wonder if these are as durable. Seems though they say they are tough but it doesnt say they are for indestructable needs. Unless I didnt see that!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Our dogs won't really play with anything hard or something they can't eventually get the squeaker out of. I've had really good luck with those bigger stuffed toys that are made really durable that look like pigs, gators, horses, and they have a real durable binding on them, so far they have lasted the longest around here.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wags said:


> They look interesting. I do the kong stuff for my labs though! I wonder if these are as durable. Seems though they say they are tough but it doesnt say they are for indestructable needs. Unless I didnt see that!


 
Virtually Indestructible - Many companies claim it, GoughNuts guarantees it. Every GoughNuts toy has been designed by Mechanical and Polymer Engineers. Understanding leverages that are present in the jaws of a dogs mouth and relying on 60 years of rubber technology has resulted in an indestructible toy. If your pet can chew through the Green to expose the Red, GoughNuts will replace your toy free of charge. Dogs that are capable of getting through the toy may be asked to be tracked for GoughNuts plan for continuous improvement. 

I would venture to say that the black polymer one is stronger than the kongs.




whiteleo said:


> Our dogs won't really play with anything hard or something they can't eventually get the squeaker out of. I've had really good luck with those bigger stuffed toys that are made really durable that look like pigs, gators, horses, and they have a real durable binding on them, so far they have lasted the longest around here.


Tobi is the same way, we stopped getting stuffies for him because they were literally costing us about 10$ per minute :lol: we have a lion that is Tufftoy or something which is holding up pretty well but he's doing the front teeth thing on its face now... i don't know how long poor lion will last.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've never tried those, I don't know if Tucker would like them. He likes to feel that he's gripping the toy, like he might be able to destroy it. I feel like his teeth would just slide off those toys. Maybe the stick one would be okay. I got him a zogoflex hurley toy though, it has little grooves in it so I thought he might like it, and he does. He hasn't made a dent in it yet which is promising since he destroys most toys. His tire biter only lasted a week.
The zogoflex toys are guaranteed too: Hurley | West Paw Design


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

> Tobi is the same way, we stopped getting stuffies for him because they were literally costing us about 10$ per minute we have a lion that is Tufftoy or something which is holding up pretty well but he's doing the front teeth thing on its face now... i don't know how long poor lion will last.


I don't know anything about the toy you posted about originally but I will say that we get dog toy stuffies from thrift stores. One stuffy costs only like $.50-1 so it's a lot more affordable when they just tear right through them. We haven't bought a "dog" stuffy in years LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I don't know anything about the toy you posted about originally but I will say that we get dog toy stuffies from thrift stores. One stuffy costs only like $.50-1 so it's a lot more affordable when they just tear right through them. We haven't bought a "dog" stuffy in years LOL


umm, here is a link to what we got him, DogTuff.com - Mighty Dog Toys he has the lion, but it seems they have many more now :smile: so far it is standing up to his punishment... he gets a little ocd on it, and he would rip through the other "tuff" ones pretty quick, i did get the ones from say goodwill and stuff like that every once in a while but he would eat the stuffing  so i was trying to find something he couldn't get to the stuffing of


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why don't you only allow him access to the lion at certain times and make it a special game. That can be incredibly bonding when you take advantage of things like that. We have a toy from that company and its Bailey's favorite toy. She only gets it when we play tug with it. Its a pig named Polly and so I tell her "get polly!!" and so she starts tugging ferociously. I then bring her arousal level down by asking her to drop it and sit or down or nose touch. Then I tell her "get Polly!!" and we start over. Playing tug is highly rewarding to both the dog and the human because it's fun and mentally stimulating but you have to make it really structured so it doesn't get out of control. Most bully type breeds have a good tug sense, take advantage of it! 

We also have screaming monkeys that Bailey loves too. She only gets them when we do nose work with her. I hide them for her to find them. When she does she gets them for only a few seconds so that she doesn't have a chance to crunch them and kill the noise maker. She loves it. Nose work is another special opportunity to make something they naturally know how to do into a game. This can be a confidence booster for dogs that have shy personalities. 

Its never a good idea to let a dog have free access to anything but water. Toys included.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't let him have constant access to anything actually, a few times a day depending on how much we can get out we will get his toybox down and i will let him take everything out of it and then when the excitement from that has died down he will usually go for a select toy and i will round everything else back up. I do let him have his kong and bully stick for prolonged times, though... the kids will sometimes play with him and leave his toys out.
The stuffed animals are normally a game setting like you said he likes to play keep away so we'll run after him "i'm gonna get it!" kinda thing with your hands out kinda clawing at it, and he'll play bown and toss it around and run through your legs and around through the house 
how do you train the nose touch? i don't want ot start something wrong, and have it turn into a muzzle punch whenever he wants something :lol:

What kind of nose work? like finding things? i've been thinking about doing something like this with tobi with his dinner when its nice outside, like let him see me take it outside and kind of scent a trail for him and hide it (we have 2 acres) a little ways from the house and let him work to find it, you think that would be a good idea? i've been looking for more and more games with him and ways to keep his mind active as usually we are just keeping our bodies active and i want to change that. We have been doing the its your choice thing which i love and i thank to god whoever posted that as i couldn't remember for the life of me what it was called :lol: he does so well with it, and i would love to have more games like that, i just can't find a decent source (book,video,conference) for things like this. if you have any idea or even things you do with your pups that keep their minds going i would love to know 

Edit; we've been looking into this vid and looking for review etc, i love her methods i think they are phenominal. http://www.clickerdogs.com/crate_games.php


----------

